# Need right angle-right angle power cord



## bobsolo

I have mounted my LCD to the wall and the TV came with a 6' power cord with a right angle 3-pin Shroud Female connector on one end and a straight 3-prong Grounded Plug Male connector on the other. (same as this one).


I've searched and searched, but have been unable to find an equivalent cord with right angle 3-pin Shroud Female and right angled 3-prong Grounded Plug Male. Has anyone see or heard of this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## trekguy

Is this what you are looking for? It is the second item on the page.

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-...y/ACPowerCords


----------



## DougRuss

Good Find............I think that's what he's looking for ?


----------



## Glen B

You can find right-angle plugs at Home Depot and electrical suppliers. Just cut off the straight plug and replace it with a right-angle plug. That is what I do.


Glen


----------



## mgelon

I am looking for a right-angle cord that plugs into a DVD (2 pin figure-8 style polorized) so I can fit it in a narrow cabinet. Anyone come across any of these anywhere? I can get the component and optical right angles but haven't been able to find the power cords.


Thanks.


----------



## R_Willis

Not seen a cord with a right angle plug on both ends, however they may make one.


Here is a single ended right plug cord:
http://www.milestek.com/search.asp?l...=1&skw=3920172


----------



## mgelon

I don't need the three prong bigger plug, I am looking for the two prong figure 8 plug that is typical in smaller A/V components.


----------



## Rupert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgelon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't need the three prong bigger plug, I am looking for the two prong figure 8 plug that is typical in smaller A/V components.




Hard to find. The connector is called a "IEC-60320-C7 Right Angle"











Pics on this site about half way down, not sure if you can order from them:

http://www.yung-li.com.tw/EN/product...connectors.htm 



This company also may have the cable you want:

http://www.quail.com


----------



## bobsolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this what you are looking for? It is the second item on the page.
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-...y/ACPowerCords



Got completely sidetracked with the holidays. That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the help.


----------



## trekguy

You are very welcome sir.


----------



## bwhitmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/9094280
> 
> 
> Is this what you are looking for? It is the second item on the page.
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-...y/ACPowerCords



dude, i've been looking for this all day online


i want to replace the power cable on my projector


not sure why i didnt look here first


thanks!


----------



## trekguy

You are welcome. Repay the favor forward if you will.


----------



## pliSkiNAKE

That is the cable I am looking for as well but I need 15 cables and at $22 a pop (or $15 in bulk) that is PRICY. Anyone else find another website? I have been googling and calling companies for the past hour or so looking for someone else.


----------



## bwhitmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pliSkiNAKE* /forum/post/12162624
> 
> 
> That is the cable I am looking for as well but I need 15 cables and at $22 a pop (or $15 in bulk) that is PRICY. Anyone else find another website? I have been googling and calling companies for the past hour or so looking for someone else.



pliSkiNAKE,


what about this?...

http://www.sfcable.com/cable/p/P7CR-SR06.html 


i actually bought one of these for my projector, but then went ahead and got the Tributaries cable mentioned above as it was much thicker and higher (perceived







) quality


not a bad price, but no where near as thick as the Tributaries cable


but if you need alot of them the price is right!


HTH,


brad


----------



## pliSkiNAKE

No, they have to have right angles on both sides. I am needing to attach them to Hobart scales. If it is a straight plug it will crush the cable. The scales are 50 pounds or so. I got a pretty good price quote from Quail.com though. Hope that works for me.


----------



## timtlm

This is what you are looking for. It's available on the same site. It is 12ft, but only 3.75 each. Sorry, I couldn't post it as a link because this is my first post. Just copy and paste the text between the brackets.


[a] http://www.sfcable.com/cable/p/P7CR-RR12.html[/a ]


UPDATE link for the 6ft version of the cable:


[a] http://www.sfcable.com/cable/p/P7CR-RR06.html[/a ]


----------



## powercords

can you send me the pic for reference?


----------



## powercords

I believe that I can help you.

I worked for the power cords factory.


and you can find more info on it.


----------



## kornbln

anyone know where I can buy some of those Yung-Li cables in small quantities? I've never seen them anywhere. Stuff like this:


----------



## powercords

some people asked me some power cords ,but all are don't know the demension.


I hope that you can learn more about it when you need it



you can browse our company's tech for it.

http://www.cnpowercords.com


----------



## Thksnow

Although there are some good suggestions here, since my Plasma is wall mounted, I had an AC outlet installed in the upper right hand corner of the wall space behind the TV. Thus I'd like to have a 3 ft power cord with right-hand plugs on both ends. The shortest one I've found is 6 ft in the above post.


Does anyone know where I can find one of these?


----------



## mcevoyit

Google Americord and look up power cords. They offer less expensive ones.


----------



## Thksnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcevoyit* /forum/post/15507151
> 
> 
> Google Americord and look up power cords. They offer less expensive ones.



Thanks, but I've looked there already. The only one they sell with the right-angle plugs on both ends is 9 feet long.


Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## ViperGTS

This place has 1.5 ft and 3 ft double right angle cords.


accessories4less.com


----------



## ViperGTS

I found another place that has them, quail.com. Their price is $6.40 each, but the minimum order charge was $50. So, compared to accessories4less.com you'd be spending more, but then you'd have 6 power cards.


----------



## myxylene

Found a 9 footer with R/A at both ends at Americord (800) 647-6231

for $6.04 plus shipping. Enter item # 1081 in the search field.

SKU is 4212825.000.1081

With more TV's being mounted on the wall with very little clearance, I hope this helps!!


----------



## myrosen

Here's a 4 footer:
http://http://www.americord.com/4ft-...-prod-950.html


----------



## myrosen

Let's try that again:

http://www.americord.com/4ft-compute...-prod-950.html


----------

